# Supprimer une connection VPN ?



## Forgaria (8 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai bidouillé les connections VPN un petit bout de temps avant de parvenir à me connecter au réseau de mon université et me retrouve donc maintenant avec pas mal de connections VPN inutilisées...

Rien de grave en soi mais je suis assez maniaque donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider !

Merci !


----------



## kaviar (9 Septembre 2005)

Il faut ouvrir connexion à internet, tu selectionne VPN et dans le menu déroulant de Configuration tu choisi "Modifier les configurations" et là tu peux les supprimer


----------



## Forgaria (10 Septembre 2005)

En cliquant sur le petit moins tu veux dire ?

Parce que ça ne supprime rien...


----------



## kaviar (10 Septembre 2005)

il faut que tu selectionne dans la liste et tu fais le petit moins


----------



## Forgaria (10 Septembre 2005)

C'est ce que j'ai fait.

Et ça n'a rien supprimé...

J'ai toujours les icônes des connexions que j'ai crées dans le menu "ouvrir connexion à internet".


----------



## kaviar (10 Septembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas normal, je ne comprends pas chez moi cela me les supprime !!! 

Tu fais ta selection dans la colonne de gauche ?


----------



## Forgaria (10 Septembre 2005)

Oui.

J'ai, à côté de "AirPort", VPN (L2TP), VPN (L2TP) 1 et VPN (PPTP).


----------



## kaviar (11 Septembre 2005)

Tu peux aussi enlever ces icones de la fenêtre de la même façon que tu enlève une appli du dock. Tu selectionnes par exemple l'icône VPN (L2TP) tu l'amène hors de la fenêtre, et tu relaches le bouton de la souris.


----------



## Forgaria (11 Septembre 2005)

Ca ne fonctionne pas non plus...

Je suis sous Panther au fait.


----------



## kaviar (11 Septembre 2005)

Effectivement, tout ce que je t'ai dis fonctionne sous Tiger, je ne vais donc pas pouvoir t'aider d'avantage  .


----------

